# EWWWW!!!  Scouring doelings=nasty worms! Graphic pics added



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank for all of your help with my sick goats and I think we have a BIG answer-tonight they passed some disgusting worms.  They were about a foot long, were snake-like in shape but covering like a worm.  Looking them up right now and taking them to the vet in the morning.  The goaties are eating normally now, no fever, no scours.  I am thinking the Safeguard did the trick and the revitalyte +probios sped up the recovery.  So grossed out though!

How soon would you all reworm them with Safeguard?

Editing to ask what in the world is this thing?  Just was looking up the different types of worm and the closet I saw was a male roundworm but it says they can't be seen without a microscope.  It is not a tape for sure-wish is wasn't Sunday evening because I'd be running this down to the doc asap.


----------



## ksj0225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you save it, did you take pictures?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 21, 2011)

Did save it for the vet but haven't taken picture-could if you like but I need to put on some gloves-blech!

Here ya go---you can see the head on them.


----------



## ksj0225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tapeworm?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, not segmented at all.  Smooth, reddish, and kind of tadpole-ish at one end.  I am thinking a roundworm but can they be this big?


----------



## freemotion (Aug 21, 2011)

EW-EW-EW-EW-EW!!!!!!!!  

Poor goaties!!!  YUK!


----------



## elevan (Aug 21, 2011)

Seriously GROSS  

Doesn't look like a tapeworm...but I'm not sure what it is...let us know what the vet says.


----------



## dragon86 (Aug 22, 2011)

im a little late on this but i google imaged some stuff and found a pic of something called Moniezia looks close to what u u got i think.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2011)

n


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 22, 2011)

as far as reworming them, I would decide after you determin what type of worm that is.  then I would worm according to its life-cycle, but you are probably looking at reworming every 10 to 14 days 3 times in a row to get a good amount of them under control. I doubt it is anything rare or unussual, After I wormed a few yearlings, we had grapefruit piles of tape worms in the field. I agree it looks pretty reddish to be a tapeworm.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 22, 2011)

Okey dokey, how about none of the above. The vet says it is the inner lining of their intestine being sloughed off due to extreme irritation.  They have since passed more.  Vet is a bit baffled by it and is sending several samples to Purdue for testing (he fears they could have Salmonella! And I don't know what in the world could cause this to happen).  The weirdest part of this is how much better they are acting, despite it.  I am waiting for the worst though because while they might be acting okay and can regenerate this lining, they also might die.  He is putting them on the SMZ-TMP in the meantime and we are continuing with probiotics, pepto, and diet of water and hay only.

I am seriously nauseated at this point and will get back to you all later on the outcome, but am tossing this to my hubby for a few days since I am going back to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2011)

Dang....Please keep us posted.  I ain't e'r seen nothing like this.

 for the best possible outcome.  Good luck!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 22, 2011)

Salmonella can be caused by rodents getting into the grain.


----------



## elevan (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!  That is NOT what I was expecting...I thought worm that looked a little funky  :/

Definitely keep us posted.

And  that your goaties are ok.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 22, 2011)

GASP!  I take my "ews" back and replace them with


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 23, 2011)

Sure glad you went to the vet on this one.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 23, 2011)

I could only imagine that once out of their bodies, they could only go up in health.  Good luck.  This is truly a learning experience.


----------



## jmsim93 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow!  Did they say how long it would take to get results back???  I keep checking this post...very curious!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 24, 2011)

No word back on the tissue sample the vet sent yet and I have never had to do this so not sure how long it takes.  The littlest Nigerian passed several more long pieces of this nasty intestinal lining and was looking bad but as of last night and today, she is bouncing back somehow-right now she is running around their jungle gym and munching on grass in the pasture.  The other Nigi and Pygmy are even better than she is, though both need to make up so lost weight I think (I am really hoping they aren't going to be permanently stunted from all of this drama).

We are treating with the SMZ-TMP crushed and dissolved in a few drops of water and a few cc pepto.  I also am still giving the probios because I figure their digestive tract is a wreck given their symptoms.  Wish I knew what this was but hopefully will get some answers soon enough.  I did do some online digging and found a few accounts of chickens and a couple other critters having their intestinal wall destroyed by coccidia and then expelled but it seems like this was more than just coccidia, especially given that they have had three treatments for it and are only ten weeks old!  We will see....

Thanks for all of the help, advice, and support.  My little goaties really owe you all one


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I think my vet has dropped off the face of earth (or is just busy with his new grandbaby .  Never have gotten back any word on the test or a call back but all is well here now anyway.  I really think, having done a ton of reading and researching on my own, that we had a extreme case of coccidia.

The girls did ten days of SMZ-TMP, three weeks of daily probios paste, revaccinated with CD&T, and a diet of just hay and water with ACV.  They are looking awesome (especially my plumply little pygmy), but I do think that one of the Nigerians is needing to put more weight on or her growth may just be a bit stunted as a result of all this drama.  Starting them back onto grain slowly this week.  

I am sure I'll here back from the vet at some point so I'll let you all know if he has anything other than what I've already concluded.  So glad my babies are alive!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2011)

I would probably do another round of SMZ-TMP before winter, just to make sure they aren't going into a stressful time carrying ANY cocci load.

Glad they're doing well.


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

x2 on what Roll said.


Glad they're doing better


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 28, 2011)

My guess is roundworm.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you get billed for the testing???  If you did, I would be making some phone calls!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 30, 2011)

Will do on the SMZ.  I am going to probably keep up with other preventatives too until next summer since they had such a bad start.  Hubs and I also decided that we will wait until the are two years old before breeding just to give them extra time to mature and what not before they go through that kind of demand on their system.  

They were cleared for worms twice but he did find coccidia in an earlier sample.   Luckily, intestinal linings do regenerate but that was so the nastiest thing I have ever seen.  

No bill---my husband and the vet trade favors....he repairs his broken dairy doors and operators whenever they break down.  I will say, i probably deserve a bill after all the work he did for us on this one though


----------

